# New affordable sliding mater saw



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, Crude. Obviously it's a MITER saw, not a MATER. Ugh…. ;-)


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I was fortunate enough to pick up a Delta 10" SCMS on Craigslist for $150 bucks, only two years old or I might have been in the market for this. It looks like a good find. I barely move mine from 90 degrees anyway, so just about any saw would have worked.


----------



## bamasawduster (Jul 23, 2008)

I got a Harbor Freight 12" sliding compound for $129. I realize their stuff is not the quality that you get elsewhere, but I have used it a lot and it works flawlessly. If it tears up in another 2-3 years, I can buy another and still be out less coins than a name brand. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm willing to bet this is the same HF saw with different paint. I wouldn't probably use it if I was pro, but for 2x's, it's going to be great, and a lot easier to move around than the RAS I'm going to probably sell.

Later!


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Sounds close to my Craftsman 10" sliding compound miter saw. It blows dust everywhere even with my vac attached to it. It does the basic jobs I needed it for. One problem I can't seem to fix on my sliding saw… when you slide it out full width (it cuts a 12" wide 3/4) the saw has a twist in the slide… it torques 3 tenths of a degree ending with a less than square cut. I couldn't figure out what was going on until I put a digital gauge on the the blade and watched the numbers change consistently as I slid it back and forth.


----------

